# Felix's Photo Thread



## lehaley

Felix is finally situated in my apartment and in his new cage. Here is a picture of his setup:









Please excuse the poopy wheel. The second I put him in the cage, he jumped right on the wheel. He wheeled for about 2 minutes and stopped to poop. He then proceeded to slowly start wheeling again, but when he got to the spot with his poop on it his front quills immediately went up and he sat there huffing at his own darn poop! He would stick his little nose out, be like "OH MY GOD IT'S STILL THERE!" and start huffing again. It was pretty much the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. :lol:

Here are some more pictures from the weekend in Madison. These were taken after Felix's first foot bath. He was being incredibly cuddly, probably because he didn't want to go back in the water. :roll:


















He had a little hard boiled egg treat.



























Demon hedgie plots your demise...


----------



## PJM

Felix sure is a cutie!! And funny too! Huffing at his own poo had me laughing. Silly hedgies!  Love the pictures!


----------



## Rainy

Awe. felix is so cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## ProjectParanoia

Haha, that's so funny! And he's so cute! I'm glad everything turned out for you!


----------



## DexterTheHog

Hahaha omg your sig pic is TOO CUTE! he's just like "oh, hi. Welcome to my house"
I have that fleece too! The alligator fleece! I'm waiting to make something perfect for him... probably a new bag


----------



## lehaley

DexterTheHog said:


> Hahaha omg your sig pic is TOO CUTE! he's just like "oh, hi. Welcome to my house"
> I have that fleece too! The alligator fleece! I'm waiting to make something perfect for him... probably a new bag


I absolutely LOVE the picture in my sig. He looks like he's lounging. All he needs is a hedgehog beer in one paw and a tiny remote control in the other.

I bought a hedgie bag made of the alligator fleece from Sweetteascraps' Etsy shop and I loved the fabric so much I made him the blankie to go with it.


----------



## DexterTheHog

lehaley said:


> I absolutely LOVE the picture in my sig. He looks like he's lounging. All he needs is a hedgehog beer in one paw and a tiny remote control in the other.


This can easily be achieved using picnik muahaha (see my sig pic? its full of stuff!) 
If you'd like I can try to do it haha or in photoshop


----------



## lehaley

I just had a little fun on Picnik with my sig picture. I totally forgot Picnik even existed.


----------



## DexterTheHog

lehaley said:


> I just had a little fun on Picnik with my sig picture. I totally forgot Picnik even existed.


hehehe! Perfect!


----------



## lehaley

A few pictures of Felix running around my bathroom tonight. I finally sucked it up and bought some live mealworms, and I hid them strategically around the bathroom. I had been using the dead, canned mealworms all weekend because I wanted to work my way up to the very much alive squirmy ones. I was actually pretty surprised because I didn't mind them a whole lot. I haven't had the courage to pick them up with my hands yet, though.





































Other than nomming his mealies and sniffing around a bit, he wasn't super active during his bathroom adventure. He had quite the raging time in his new cage last night (hardcore wheeling, liner diving, and moving almost everything around), so I'm not surprised that he's still a little sleepy. :lol:


----------



## EryBee

Your Felix has beautiful coloring and such a cute little face. I really liked your story about encountering his own poop on the wheel- so rediculous :lol:


----------



## lehaley

EryBee said:


> Your Felix has beautiful coloring and such a cute little face. I really liked your story about encountering his own poop on the wheel- so rediculous :lol:


Thanks! It really WAS ridiculous. I sat next to his cage watching him, trying not to laugh because loud, sudden noises still make him really huffy. After about a minute of it happening over and over, I couldn't help myself and I cracked up. He looked up at me and gave me this face like "Um...excuse me, why did you put this on my wheel? Can't you see I'm trying to run? Please remove it immediately."

He's such a goofy little animal.


----------



## ReginasMommy

I just wanted to say, that compared to the pics of Felix from his old owner, he looks so much better taken care of and happier with you. In your signature pic, he looks so content, like "dis is my real home now."

I am SO HAPPY for you guys, he is such a beautiful little boy, and I want to see more pics!


----------



## lehaley

ReginasMommy said:


> I just wanted to say, that compared to the pics of Felix from his old owner, he looks so much better taken care of and happier with you. In your signature pic, he looks so content, like "dis is my real home now."
> 
> I am SO HAPPY for you guys, he is such a beautiful little boy, and I want to see more pics!


Thanks! When I decided to buy him, I sort of knew that he wasn't being kept in the best conditions, but I was still really surprised when I went to pick him up. He was in a large plastic bin with newspaper for bedding, a food bowl, his water bottle, and an igloo. He didn't have anything to play with and he'd never had a wheel before. What REALLY bugged me was that the second I walked into this girl's apartment, her cat walked right up to me. Felix's cage had no lid and was being kept on top of another similarly sized plastic bin. He was VERY accessible to this cat. Now, I'm kind of biased because I sort of dislike cats, but even if I had the most well-behaved cat ever, I would NEVER trust it alone with access to a small animal. I was honestly horrified and a bit amazed that Felix hadn't been nommed.

I feel like I made a lot of progress with him when I got him over the weekend, but since I finally have him in my apartment and in his new cage I think we've actually regressed a little. He's been extremely huffy and grumpy for the past few days. I know he's been through a lot of changes in a short amount of time, so I'm trying not to be offended by it. I'm hoping that soon he'll realize that huffing and being a little brat won't stop me from taking him out to play every night.

I will definitely try to take some more pictures tonight!


----------



## farmgirl

awwwww Felix is sooo adorable! may i ask what cage is he have and do you think its big enough?


----------



## lehaley

He is in a Super Pet My First Home XL. I wanted to build him a custom C&C cage, but I'm a college student and I needed a cage that was a bit more portable for when I'm visiting home. I honestly think it's the perfect size cage for him. It's big enough to fit his igloo, food and water dishes, CSBW, and the litter box I just made him while still giving him enough space to run around. I've seen it in a lot of pet stores, but I bought mine at PetSmart. Here's a link:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753290


----------



## lehaley

I just wanted to share a funny Felix story from last night. I took him out of his cage around 8:30 for some attempted bonding time. At first it was pretty much business as usual, and I had a ball of huffy quills in my lap. About halfway through watching my episode of Jersey Shore (Shhh don't judge me ), Felix became pretty feisty. He was climbing all over me chirping, when all of a sudden he chomped onto my t-shirt and absolutely REFUSED to let go. I blew in his face lightly to see if he'd loosen his grip, but he only tightened it and proceeded to play tug of war with my shirt for about 5 minutes before finally relaxing. He's done this once before, but quickly let go the last time. I actually found the whole situation pretty amusing and surprisingly there wasn't a hole in my shirt, it was just covered in hedgie spit. I'm just hoping that his shirt nomming tendencies don't escalate into biting finger tendencies or something.


----------



## sweetergrrrl

Lol. New hedgies are a riot. I have had Link for 9 days now and he has taken to annointing with the inside of my left wrist every time I take him out for bonding time. It doesn't last long and he tries to nip (like hedgies do when annointing) but luckily the skin there is smooth enough he can't get his chompers around it. 

It is a cute behavior, but I don't want to make it a habit...


----------



## lehaley

Felix had bath time tonight, then he fell asleep on me.



























Nomming some melon.









Sleepy scrunchy face.









I was so amazed he let me leave my hand on his back when he was sleeping.


----------



## ReginasMommy

Oh. My. God.

I LOVE sleepy scrunchy faces! They are so cute!

And yayayayayay! for him sleeping on you and letting you keep your hand on him. It's such a wonderful feeling to know that they trust you... it's addicting


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Sooo cute!! He seems like a big sweetie, I'm happy things are going nicely


----------



## Rainy

Awe. Sleepy, scrunchy face! So cute! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM

I'm loving the new Felix pictures! He is adorable! The sleepy scrunchy face is awesome.


----------



## lehaley

Felix has a tendency to sleep in a splat position with his little butt sticking out. I've been trying to get a picture of it since the day I brought him home, but usually he is too far into his igloo or wrapped in his blanket. Yesterday I FINALLY got a somewhat decent shot. It's a little dark because I didn't want to wake him up with the flash.


----------



## Hoshi

Awww... That's how I fell in love with Idris. Her breeders brought her over to my place with her sister so I could pick one, and she was cuddling up with me and then just suddenly splatted out on my chest and fell right asleep. I knew I couldn't give her up after that.


----------



## PJM

Piiiinnch!  

There is almost nothing better than a splatting hedgie bum.


----------



## Guest

PJM said:


> Piiiinnch!
> 
> There is almost nothing better than a splatting hedgie bum.


It that Hedgehog Tail!!!! I'm nuts for any chance to touch hedgie tails they are such cute little nubs Celeste has such a tiny one but Setzer and Feral's are much longer XD I can't resist when they splat petting their tail and wiggling it usually they don't mind.

I can only imagine what they think XD

Wonderful Picture my Girls splat all the time


----------



## lehaley

It honestly makes me giggle every time I see him do it. He was splatting (is that a word? It is now!) on my lap the other night and I couldn't resist touching his tail. I don't think he was pleased with me. He jumped up, spun around, and gave me this look like "Seriousy, lady? Don't touch my butt. That's my no-no zone." :lol:


----------



## Guest

lehaley said:


> It honestly makes me giggle every time I see him do it. He was splatting (is that a word? It is now!) on my lap the other night and I couldn't resist touching his tail. I don't think he was pleased with me. He jumped up, spun around, and gave me this look like "Seriousy, lady? Don't touch my butt. That's my no-no zone." :lol:


It took a lot of attempts before my girls just were like fine I'll let you touch the tail! Those little hairless nubs are so cute >.<


----------



## ThePliny

Hedgie butt! Squeal!!!!! 
Pliny gets rather offended whenever I touch his tail nub. but it is just so hard to resist!


----------



## lehaley

Today I realized that I haven't posted any new pictures of Felix in a few weeks. I took him out for a little playtime in my bathroom and took TONS of pictures. Here are a few highlights:

I apologize for the rather large pee spot on his belly in a few of these pictures. He peed on the floor a few minutes into playtime and when I went to clean it up, I startled him and he laid down in it. :roll:




























At some point, Felix licked the tile floor and anointed like a madman for about 5 minutes. Most of the pictures are incredibly blurry, because he was wiggling around so much. I haven't quite figured out a setting on my camera yet that lets me get good pictures of him anointing. The following are goofy anointing pictures:






















































I really like the last one because he has his little hedgie butt in the air. 









"Oh hello."


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Those pics are awesome


----------



## sweetergrrrl

LOL play time is always a good time!! :lol:


----------



## lehaley

Hedgieonboard said:


> Those pics are awesome


Thanks! I just need to figure out how to take anointing pictures that aren't blurry. He makes these hilarious faces that I want to get on camera SO bad!


----------



## PJM

Great pictures! I really like the last 2. Bum in the air & through the tunnel.

Some don't like to use the flash, but it doesn't bother me. Especially if you take the pictures farther away & just crop them.


----------



## lehaley

PJM said:


> Great pictures! I really like the last 2. Bum in the air & through the tunnel.
> 
> Some don't like to use the flash, but it doesn't bother me. Especially if you take the pictures farther away & just crop them.


Thanks! At first I was afraid to use the flash because Felix is so jumpy about sudden movement/noise. I forgot to turn it off a few times and he honestly didn't seem bothered by it one bit, so I just kept using it.


----------



## lehaley

I'm pretty sure I got Felix sugar high tonight. He is currently splatted out in his igloo, most likely coming down from the rush. :lol: 

I've seen a lot of posts on here where people mention feeding their hedgies baby food, and I've been meaning to try it with Felix for a while now. Tonight I went to the store and was looking in the baby section for things to spoil my new baby niece with (she just turned 1 month!), and decided to check out the baby food selection. It was surprisingly cheap, so I picked up a few containers. 

Tonight Felix tried a banana/apple/strawberry mix, pear, and sweet potato. I think I might have gone a bit overboard feeding him sugary food because he went nuts! He was rolling around in my lap, climbing all over me, and being more goofy and hyperactive than I have ever seen him before. He is also bright orange from a serious sweet potato anointing session. 

The whole situation was pretty funny. I figured if anyone would appreciate a dorky hedgehog story, it would be all of the lovely people at HHC! (I think my boyfriend gets sick of hearing me tell him all of the cute things Felix does on a daily basis.) I have a video on my phone of Felix furiously anointing with the sweet potato. I'll try to post it if I can.


----------



## ericarad

Oh my goodness, he's so adorable, and sound like such a ham! 

If you can upload the video to youtube, I'd love to see it!


----------



## shetland

He is so handsome! I guess he liked all of his new treats!


----------



## Nebular

Love the anointing like a madman pictures. :lol:


----------



## lehaley

I think he's absolutely hilarious when he anoints. To be honest, that was part of my motivation for getting him to try the baby food. I really wanted to get him anointing on video and I had a feeling at least one of the flavors would make him do it.  I'm still working on getting the video uploaded. I'm a little technologically challenged.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Felix sounds so cute to play with! And hes adorable  If it helps, you can connect the recording device to the computer via usb, or if it has an SD card slot just remove the card and insert it into the comp, then just click and drag into your hard drive storage. then its as easy as making a youtube account and uploading.  that sounds more complicated than it is :lol:


----------



## lehaley

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Felix sounds so cute to play with! And hes adorable  If it helps, you can connect the recording device to the computer via usb, or if it has an SD card slot just remove the card and insert it into the comp, then just click and drag into your hard drive storage. then its as easy as making a youtube account and uploading.  that sounds more complicated than it is :lol:


Yeah, if it was my camera things would definitely be easier because I'd just plug in the SD card. I'm actually trying to get the video off my iPhone. I synced my photos/videos, but the video never showed up anywhere on my computer. I'm honestly hopeless when it comes to this kind of stuff. I'm either going to try uploading it to youtube directly from my phone or I'm just going to call my tech savvy boyfriend and whine about it until he helps me. 

*EDIT: * It seems like uploading directly to youtube from my phone is working. Hopefully I'll be able to post the video in a few minutes.


----------



## lehaley

Here's the sweet potato anointing video. The lighting is a little bad and I was watching It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia while I was holding him, so sorry about the noise. Also, I kept thinking Felix was going to anoint himself right off my lap and onto the floor, so I readjusted him a few times (hence the awkward close-up shots of my leg. Ignore those... )


----------



## PJM

:lol: :lol: :lol: Felix made me laugh!! Especially when he all of a sudden decides to anoint. And later, when he wants to stretch back, but is a little scared of falling over. So cute & funny!

Mmmmmm....orange, sticky hedgie. :lol:


----------



## lehaley

PJM said:


> Mmmmmm....orange, sticky hedgie. :lol:


Unfortunately he's STILL an orange, sticky mess. I didn't have enough time to give him a bath last night, so he'll be getting one tonight. Hopefully it isn't too hard to get the baby food off him now that it's dry. :?


----------



## lehaley

Hey all,

I haven't had a lot of time to browse the forum/post Felix updates lately due to a few crazy couple of weeks with school (midterms, UGH!). Hopefully things will calm down a little from now on, because I really missed reading everyone's hedgie stories and seeing tons of adorable hedgie pictures!

Last night I walked into my bedroom and found Felix lounging around by his food bowl, his favorite place to lay down. (I'm not sure if this is because of the proximity to noms or if he's just suntanning under his CHE) I tried to take a quick video, but Felix wasn't having ANY of that. I think he's a little shy. :lol:


----------



## shetland

The video is adorable and Felix is so handsome!!! I love how he scurries into his little house at the end!


----------



## lehaley

shetland said:


> The video is adorable and Felix is so handsome!!! I love how he scurries into his little house at the end!


Thanks!  I loved how he just sat there giving me the staredown before he ran away. It's like he thought if he didn't move, I would just go away. Then he was like "nope, guess not!" and went in his igloo.


----------



## lehaley

My boyfriend made this screenshot from a video we took of Felix earlier today. Had to share.


----------



## Torston

*shlourp* 

So cute.


----------



## shetland

Its definite! He is a star!


----------



## lehaley

shetland said:


> Its definite! He is a star!


I keep trying to make him one, but he runs and hides when I turn on the lights to get cute videos of his weird/hilarious nightly activities. My boyfriend has a video camera with a night vision button. I think he's going to bring it with him next time he comes to visit me at school. We're gonna set it up for some spying.


----------



## lehaley

Here's a video my boyfriend and I took the other night of Felix playing in my bathroom. Just in case anyone is concerned, he's not actually eating the rug.


----------



## sweetergrrrl

OMG I totally got caught up in the Felix Plays Tag videos!!! SOOO CUUTEEE. Link just huffs

-_-;


----------



## Rainy

Awe. those videos are adorable. My cheeks literally hurt from smiling so much. 

Izzy annoints like that with the sheets on Joel's side of the bed. She licks and foams, then gets aggressive and chews. I told Joel to wear rubber pajamas to bed one time because the sheets were all wet. :roll: Whatever is so interesting, I hope it was worth all that.  :lol:


----------



## lehaley

Rainy said:


> Izzy annoints like that with the sheets on Joel's side of the bed. She licks and foams, then gets aggressive and chews. I told Joel to wear rubber pajamas to bed one time because the sheets were all wet. :roll: Whatever is so interesting, I hope it was worth all that.  :lol:


I'm glad to hear Felix isn't the only hedgie out there who does stuff like this! He also seems to be obsessed with my perfume. On the days when I wear it, he almost always latches onto my shirt, slobbers all over it, plays a little tug of war, then anoints. They're pretty strange animals, that's for sure. :lol:


----------



## shetland

Wonderful video!!! Such a persistent little hedgie!


----------



## PJM

:lol: Cute video. He was loving the rug. It always cracks me up when they get a big ole dollop of froth on the top of their head. :lol: Silly Hedgies!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I love the screen shot with him sticking his tongue out, almost looks like he is taunting someone :lol: He is precious


----------



## lehaley

Hey everyone! I haven't posted on Felix's photo thread in a while, so I thought I would post a quick video.

When I took Felix out for a little afternoon cuddle time, I noticed he had some SERIOUS poop boots. I decided to give him a quick foot bath which he absolutely HATES, so the escape attempts ensued. I caught a few on video with my phone and uploaded it to Facebook. I made the video public, so hopefully everyone will be able to see it. Please let me know if you can't. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10 ... =2&theater


----------



## Tara151

OMG! That was adorable. I want even more now!


----------



## shetland

Adorable!


----------



## lehaley

Haha thanks! He's such a little stinker.


----------



## lehaley

I have some more Felix pictures to share with everyone! I've been spending my winter break from college with my boyfriend in Madison, which has been nice since we are usually 3 hours away from each other when I am at school. Unfortunately, my boyfriend has had to work for most of my break. I've been bored out of my mind hanging out in his apartment during the day, so Felix has been getting more daytime attention than he's used to. Generally I take him out at night after my classes.









"Just lounging..."









"Did someone say foot bath?!?!?!? :shock:"









"No foot bath? Phew...that's a relief."


----------



## PJM

Gaahhhh! I want to snuggle that tummy! And eat those little feet. :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy

Aaaah, soooo cute! I love his belly!


----------



## shetland

Tiny feet! And look at that soft, warm tummy!


----------



## lehaley

He's such a little stinker. He let me rub his tummy ONCE and seemed to really enjoy it, but hasn't let me do it again since. Every time I try I end up with a huffy spike ball.


----------



## Rosalia

Felix looks really cute 
i looked through your photo thread and i loved the screen shot with the tongue


----------



## lehaley

Rosalia said:


> Felix looks really cute
> i looked through your photo thread and i loved the screen shot with the tongue


Thanks! It's one of my favorites.


----------



## lehaley

Apparently eating hard boiled egg is exhausting. After his snack, he laid down like this and fell asleep for about an hour.


----------



## shetland

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Such a hard life!


----------



## lehaley

shetland said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Such a hard life!


 :lol: I know, right? It's tough being a hedgie.


----------



## hanhan27

His little foot!  It's so cute!! He is adorable. And looks exhausted haha!


----------



## lehaley

hanhan27 said:


> His little foot!  It's so cute!! He is adorable. And looks exhausted haha!


He probably was. I was OCD cleaning my apartment all afternoon and he didn't like me cleaning my bedroom, especially when I turned on the vacuum. All I could hear were huffs when I was in there. I think I kept the poor thing awake.


----------



## hedgiebum14

awwe hes so cute i love how his face looks in your signature ^^


----------



## lehaley

My boyfriend lives three hours away from me in Madison, WI. Sometimes I think he misses Felix a bit more than he'd like to admit. 

Tonight while chatting on FaceTime...



















We had a bit of a close call with this one, though. Felix left a nice little poop and pee combo on my lap less than a minute after these pictures were taken. Could have been on my laptop! :shock:


----------



## Rainy

Awe....I just want to give his tummy a little raspberry! *ppppllllttthhhhhhh!*


----------



## lehaley

Rainy said:


> Awe....I just want to give his tummy a little raspberry! *ppppllllttthhhhhhh!*


 :lol: :lol: You're welcome to try, I'm just not sure how successful you'd be!


----------



## vasogoma

Those pictures are super cute!  Careful with your laptop hehe


----------



## lehaley

My boyfriend Tom has been really determined to catch Felix's nighttime shenanigans on film. Last night he somehow managed to connect his old video camera to a program on his laptop that records only when it senses motion. I have absolutely no idea how he did this, because technology gives me headaches. The video quality isn't the best, but it was still cool to see what Felix does all night, especially since he's usually so secretive about it. (He will literally freeze in place if he suspects he's being watched.)

It was super weird because he spent a good 5 minutes just sitting by his food bowl staring directly at the camera. Does anyone know if hedgies are able to see the infrared light that the camera uses for the night vision feature?

Here are a few clips that we spliced together:


----------



## Orabel3

Since lehaley had to rehome Felix due to her allergies he is now living with me, I didn't see the point in making a new thread since he already has one with so many adorable pics so i'm hijacking this one!  I have had Felix for a week today and he is starting to get used to his new environment. Oh and we've learned he loves wax worms as much as Princess Sonic does! They are quite effective bribery tools :lol:! But here are a few pics i've gotten of him this week.


----------

